# Recordings deleted on Dish DVR



## westfield60 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have had a Dish DVR 510 for the past 3 years and have not had any problems until a few weeks ago. I noticed that several shows that I had recorded during last year and the previous year were deleted (or rather not appearing on the list of shows recorded). Some of them were even protected recordings. 

I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced a similar problem with shows auto-deleting. Do shows older than a few years get deleted by themselves, even protected ones? I still have 20 hours left on my 100 hour drive, so space is not an issue. I do have a long long list since most of my shows are either 30 minutes or 60 minutes so could it be that the list doesn't display more than a set number of items?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, it well know fact of new 4.xxx FW - there are MANY threads/posts about it.


----------

